
Out From Behind This Mask - diodorus
http://publicdomainreview.org/2017/07/27/out-from-behind-this-mask/
======
pmoriarty
The article mentions hairs of the deceased sometimes being stuck in these
death masks. I wonder if those could be used to clone these famous people. A
clone of Newton or Whitman, anyone?

Of course, the clones wouldn't be like the ones we read about in science
fiction -- not duplicates of the orginals, with memories and personalities
inact -- and no one's cloned a human being yet. But it's conceivable that some
day in the possibly not too distant future there will be more or less direct
descendants of such people being born.

